# FrontRangeHosting Review



## Ishaq (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't normally review providers because I'm a support contractor and members might get the wrong side of things. However I've decided to start reviewing providers that have a very few or no reviews to give them a chance.

*Note*: All reviews I make are unbiased and are based on my experience.

Today I'm going to review:


 

@FRCorey wanted some reviews so I thought since I have a box that's over 3 months old I'd share my experience with them 

I plan on reviewing by firstly giving a score out of 5 and then a brief review. We're going to look at the following:

Price (how fair the pricing is)
Reliability (of the company)
Support (reply times and helpfulness)
Stability (of the network)
Uptime (of the hardware)
Performance (of the VPS)

Let's start:

Price: ★★★★/5

The price I'm paying ($1 for 128MB and 5GB disk) is fair to say the least, due to the amount of other providers offering 1GB for $19/year, 512MB for $10 a year and so on this seems expensive only because we're all surrounded by it on a daily basis. I think the pricing is very cheap and fair on the provider. Whereas if you buy a high RAM plan for a cheap yearly price it's most likely because they're overselling badly.

Reliability: ★★★★★/5

The company is a registered LLC in the state of Colorado and have been in business for 2 years. Corey seems to know what's he's doing so no problems there.

Support: ★★★★★/5

I haven't used the support at all except for a test live chat which was answered within minutes. I'm rating it 5 only because I received quick responses and no delays during a test chat.

Stability: ★★★★★/5

The network is stable, haven't noticed any outages. I'm able to download at 100Mbps, and sometimes burst up to 150Mbps.

Uptime: ★★★★★/5

In 3 hours I will have 115 days of uptime, no reboots so it's been up since the day I purchased it.

Performance: ★★★★★/5

Access to 4 shared cores on an E5-2620 processor, performs well. The disk's I/O is around 150MB/s. No problems, works well.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's it. I will be reviewing more providers that don't get many or any reviews when I get a chance.

Thanks.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 2, 2013)

I've had good use out of my Front Range Hosting VM when I had it!  Corey definitely knows how to help us get the best bang for our bucks!  Thanks for the great review Ishaq.


----------



## Damian (Sep 2, 2013)

I like me some Front Range too. There was an issue in June with network connectivity but that seems to have been fixed up. Everything else has been good to go.


----------



## Tux (Sep 2, 2013)

I only recently got my Front Range Hosting VPS, but so far it's been up for the entire 9 days I've had it. Love it, and I haven't needed support yet.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 2, 2013)

I had a good experience with FRH when I had their 128mb plan. I also don't know of any other provider that gives access to 4 cores with a plan that small.


----------



## D. Strout (Sep 2, 2013)

It should also be noted they own their own IP space (AS54856), dual-homed. No problems there!


----------



## drmike (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting house mix of providers...


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the review and comments everyone.


----------

